# Hardcore und der normale Modus



## Steven_Caine (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mich am letzten Wochenende wie viele andere auch ausgiebig mit der Beta von Diablo 3 beschäftigt. Insbesondere 
haben mich dabe die 5 Klassen und der Hardcore-Modus interessiert. Bei meinen Versuchen und Vergleichen sind mir 
einige Unterschiede aufgefallen welche ich aber nicht gefunden habe. Das einzige was überall bescheinigt wird ist, das 
die nicht wiederbelebt werden kann wenn sie einmal im Kampf gefallen ist.
Beim spielen ist es mir persönlich vorgekommen das ich beim Schmied hochwertige ausrüsteng auf der zweiten Stufe 
erhalten konnte als im normalen Spiel. Zudem waren die erhaltenen Gegenstände vom Skelettkönig etwas besser. Im 
normalem Modus bekam ich dort immer zwei bis drei blaue Items und Gold. Im Hardcore-Modus bekamm ich bei jedem 
Kill (zwei mal) zwei blaue Items und ein bis zwei gelbe.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es bei anderen auch so war und ob es in fertigen Spiel auch etwas bessere Items für 
Hardcore-Spieler gibt oder ob es bei einem "anderen Aussehen" und dem dauerhaftem Tod bleibt.

PS: Ich habe mit der Zauberin den Hardcorevergleich gemacht und dazu zwei mal auf normal und als Hardcore die Beta 
durchgespielt. Der Schied war bei mir in jedem Durchgang (Hardcore) am ende auf Stufe 2.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2012)

Man kann den Schmied einfach gegen ein bisschen Gold trainieren und kommt so an die beste Rüstung der beta.

Und tot bleibt tot ist ja der Sinn von hardcore, das wird sich sicher nicht ändern.
Habs allerdings selber nich probiert was an den itemdrops dran ist. Konnte gut sein, ist ja weg als weg sollte man sterben. Kommen hardcore chars an die gleiche Schatztruhe wie der Rest des Accounts?


----------



## Steven_Caine (25. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Allerdings scheint die eigentliche Frage in meinem Beitrag nicht ersichtlich zu sein.

"Man kann den Schmied einfach gegen ein bisschen Gold trainieren und kommt so an die beste Rüstung der beta."

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Um es Nochmal zu sagen. Ich hatte im normalen und Hardcore-Modus beide Schmiede 
auf der zweiten Stufe und die Auswahl an Items war im Hardcore-Modus bei einigen Items wesendlich besser als im 
normalem Spiel.


"Und tot bleibt tot ist ja der Sinn von hardcore, das wird sich sicher nicht ändern."

Auch das ist ersichtlich gewesen... Laut Aussagen von Blizzard sollen die Hardcore-Chars. auch ein anderes Aussehen 
haben als die normalen.
Mir ging es lediglich nur um die Itemdrops und ob es bei anderen Spielern auch so war.

Trotzdem vielen dank für die Antwort.


Zur deiner Frage:
"Kommen hardcore chars an die gleiche Schatztruhe wie der Rest des Accounts?"

Nein kommen sie nicht. Die Truhe ist leer und hat nur die anfangszahl an Slots. Zudem ist der Schmied ebenfalls auf Stufe 
eins zurückgesetzt.


----------



## BaddaBumm (25. April 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Kommen hardcore chars an die gleiche Schatztruhe wie der Rest des Accounts?



Nein, natürlich nicht.




@ Steven

Bei mir gabs im HC-Modus einmal nix goldenes und nur ein blaues Teil, dafür bekam ich einmal drei goldene im normalen. Glück wirds halt sein - oder besser gesagt Pech.


----------



## Steven_Caine (25. April 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs im HC-Modus einmal nix goldenes und nur ein blaues Teil, dafür bekam ich einmal drei goldene im normalen. Glück wirds halt sein - oder besser gesagt Pech.



Das fände ich etwas doof. Dementsprechend wäre ja "nur" der Druck eines dauerhaften Verlusts gegeben.
Somit hat man keinen anderen Anreiz das Spiel mit einem Hardcore-Char zu spielen. Ich persönlich hätte es 
besser gefunden die extramühe mit etwas besserer Ausrüstung zu belohnen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. April 2012)

ich glaube ich hab den king in gruppe um die 15-20 mal gekillt  (15 firstkills, 20 2nd kills). jeweils beim 1st kill 1 goldenes, 1x 2 goldene beim 1st und dann hatte ich einmal später nochn gelbes item bei einem 2nd kill


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Das mit den gelben Items beim Skelettkönig ist ein rein subjektiver Eindruck. Ich hatte von 5 normalen Spielen 3x 1 gelbes und 2x 2 gelbe Items und in einem HC-Spiel auch nur 1 gelbes Item. Das ist einfach Glück-und MF-abhängig.

Und wie Du bereits festgestellt (und als doof abgestempelt ^^) hast, ist der Anreizt des HC-Modes tatsächlich der, dass der einzige Unterschied ist, bei nem Tod den Char zu verlieren. Genau das macht den HC-Mode aus, da braucht man keine zusätzlichen Dropchancen


----------



## BaddaBumm (26. April 2012)

Steven_Caine schrieb:


> Somit hat man keinen anderen Anreiz das Spiel mit einem Hardcore-Char zu spielen.



Spass an der Sache? 

Einige sollen es tatsächlich aus dem Grund spielen - auch ohne Lootkaröttchen vor der Nase.


----------



## puzzelmörder (26. April 2012)

Steven_Caine schrieb:


> *Das fände ich etwas doof. Dementsprechend wäre ja "nur" der Druck eines dauerhaften Verlusts gegeben*.
> Somit hat man keinen anderen Anreiz das Spiel mit einem Hardcore-Char zu spielen. Ich persönlich hätte es
> besser gefunden die extramühe mit etwas besserer Ausrüstung zu belohnen.




Genau darum geht es! 
Was meinste wie du am abzappeln bist wenn dein Char dick equipt ist und es mal eng wird. Genau der Nervenkitzel, das alles vorbei sein kann, ist es worum es geht. 

Werd mit nem Kumpel definitv nen Harcore Char hochleveln und mal schauen wie weit wir es bringen. =)


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (26. April 2012)

Dann stirbt der Char den man paar Wochen/Monate mühsam EQ hat und dann springt man wegen den Depressionen selbst von der Brücke...


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Dann stirbt der Char den man paar Wochen/Monate mühsam EQ hat und dann springt man wegen den Depressionen selbst von der Brücke...


^^

Den HC-Mode gabs ja bei Diablo 2 schon, da gabs auch keine Selbstmorde, nicht mal, wenn ein lvl 98-Char kurz vor dem lvlup zu 99 starb


----------



## puzzelmörder (30. April 2012)

Kártöffèl schrieb:


> Dann stirbt der Char den man paar Wochen/Monate mühsam EQ hat und dann springt man wegen den Depressionen selbst von der Brücke...



Die Bayern spielen ja auch monatelang Fussball um dann am Ende keine Titel zu gewinnen.
Für die Cl drücke ich Ihnen aber die Daumen. xD

Wer den hardcore modus spielt ist sich der Gefahr durchaus bewusst. Glaube nicht das es schwerwiegende Depressionen auslöst. =)


----------



## Bezzlebub (30. April 2012)

auf normal im HC modus wird man glaub ich eh anfangs keine probleme haben in der beta war es faceroll okay war ja nur einer der ersten bosse da aber mal sehen wie es später wird also ich werde mir nur einen hardcore held im normalen zu trauen da ich derbe brain afk bin beim zocken


----------



## myadictivo (1. Mai 2012)

hab in d2 auch nur mal sporadisch hc gezockt..leider so ziemlich nie auf einen grünen zweig gekommen 
glaub teilweise hab ich nichtmal den normal modus überstanden, denn grade der anfang war ja zäh. dazu quasi immer 0 ausrüstung.

in d3 werd ich mirs mit sicherheit mal angucken..aber ich denke wird um einiges kniffliger. kannst ja keine stats mehr verteilen, also kleinerer lebenspuffer und dann auch noch CD auf die heiltränke


----------

